# 29 gallon cichlid tank...?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

So.. I was thinking about doing a 29 gallon cichlid tank instead of a native tank. My mom finally changed her mind about the native fish and let me do a tropical tank instead. Of course, I want to do cichlids. 
Of course, multies are definitely on my list  My question is, what other cichlids could I keep with them? As in, water conditions and such. I think I would like to stick with Tanganyikans seeing as how drastic the water conditions are and that I am set on already having at least one Tanganyikan species. 
So what Tanganyikans can be comfortably kept in a 29 gallon, other than shellies? That spot is already filled. Also, a fish that might breed in that tank would be nice. Just not sure about aggression towards other fish, so if that's a problem, please let me know. 
Thank you!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Julichromus transcriptus!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

julies will occupy the same areas as the multis...try some cyprichromis or paracyprichromis...i think arch aquatics may have some...they will occupy the mid to upper levels and are awesome little fish..


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Something with personality, too. I think I would like something that might spawn. They actually don't necessarily have to be Tanganyikans, just something that would be fine at a pH of 7.8-ish. I was considering doing a few angels, but the pH doesn't really match up.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, so, I was looking at other posts on other forums and found these that interest me: Chalinochromis brichardi, calvus, and comps. Would they be okay with the multies, or would they attack them? I would like the multies to keep spawning as they have and am pretty sure that it wouldn't happen if I put any of those fish in there. 

Should I just scrap this? It seems that multies and other larger tanganyikans wouldn't get along, and I don't want just some more tiny fish that would school.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

comps and calvus will eat multies, search for a pic with a mouth open. They are really invert eaters, but are opportunistic. Brichardi will just bully multies to death. They are lovely, but will take over any tank they are in. It even happened in a huge tank in the Shedd. Either brichardi or julies would do well in tank alone, but not w/ multies.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't think it would work. Thanks for the input, guys  I'll do multies and some other calm tropicals.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got some Neolamprologus Leleupi in with my shellies, along with some Juli. Marlieri's. The Leleupi leave everything alone except each other, and the same goes for the Marlieri. Shellies are so aggressive over their shells I think they'd be fine. That's just in my experience, though. I think a pair of Leleupi would work in a 29.

On the topic of Cyprichromis, I had been told that anything other than the smaller Paracyprichromis will get too large for even my 90 gallon. Paracyps are beautiful, but are pricey, especially once you calculate the shipping costs.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input superfly  I decided against it and am going to split my Multi colony. I'm going to try to start another in the 29 and do some small schooling tropicals. I think this tank is going to be a symbolic one.

Everybody collects things from places they visit, and so I'm doing rocks. Everywhere special I go, I'm going to get a rock. 

I already have Pennsylvania rocks, Illinois river rocks, and Wisconsin rocks. Hoping to bring back Europe rocks this summer!


----------

